# Discover Drivers In Use?

## Tactical Fart

While using the rescue CD, my mouse and keyboard work awesomely. I used it to run passwd, dhcpcd, startx, and gparted. But after getting into gentoo proper (after reboot, not chroot), it no longer detects it. All other distros detect my mouse and keyboard. Assuming I boot under another distro that "just works", how can I find out what drivers it is using at the time? If I learn this, I might be able to just compile my kernel with the right stuff instead of guessing over and over, and I can apply this to other hardware too.Last edited by Tactical Fart on Wed Sep 02, 2009 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 96140

--Last edited by 96140 on Wed Sep 11, 2013 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Mouse and keyboard are not PCI devices, USB and PS/2 (maybe even serial) are the ways they connect. 

Your keyboard does not work. How is it connected. Are you having this problem in Xorg or console?

----------

## Tactical Fart

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Your keyboard does not work. How is it connected. Are you having this problem in Xorg or console?

 

Both. I have one of those "wireless" combo things. It's a receiver that ends in a USB male connector. It's something like this.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8910583&type=product&id=1218006410484

While it IS a Logitech, it is definitely not this particular model.

Also the problem is system wide. I have a thing for ssh, so that's how I do most/all of my administrating for this machine. I wanted to get xfce4-session, but the documentation for gentoo said I needed to configure xorg first. I ran the command 

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

```

The screen it was connected to switched from pure text to an actual gui (term used VERY loosely, had an X for the mouse, nothing more). The mouse did nothing when I tried to move it. The keyboard was always unresponsive. However I have another keyboard that works, but the K key is broken, and I have a mouse that works, but the cord isn't long enough (made for laptops).

----------

## Jaglover

This whole wireless kb/mouse thing is terra incognita for me.  :Sad: 

I'd start looking at lsmod output while running RescueCD.

----------

## tuber

What's the difference between the two keyboards/mice that work and don't work?

----------

## Tactical Fart

All I know is that there is a driver or module or something that is being run on all of the other distributions by default but not gentoo. I just need to know how to see what drivers/module are being applied to which devices, and I'm set. The lsmod and lspci commands don't really give me any information. But lsusb gives me: 

```
Bus 007 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser
```

.

Also "lspci -k" doesn't even list it. Am I on the right track though?

 *tuber wrote:*   

> What's the difference between the two keyboards/mice that work and don't work?

 

Keyboard is from a decade old compaq and the mouse is from the year 05. I think they work because of their simplicity.Last edited by Tactical Fart on Thu Sep 03, 2009 5:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuber

My guess would be to build the HID drivers "Generic HID support" and "USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support" under Device Drivers->HID Devices.

----------

